# Dead Bunnies



## Wado (May 15, 2011)

This might be weird for the gardening forum but here goes. I had seen some rabbits in my garden all spring and now they are showing up almost in the same place twice, dead and their heads eaten off. I don't have a dog and my neighbors dogs are fenced in and I never have seen them come in my garden area. Two neighbors lost little dogs the past couple of months also. One just a few weeks ago, and it just vanished in thin air. Went out the doggy door and never came back. A third person on my west side found one of theirs last winter with the same results as the rabbits. It was a small dog also. There is an old barn a few hundred yards from here that has owls in it. If coyotes were doing the killing I doubt if there would be any rabbit left over. I have seen them devour pig carcasses before. I know owls can kill rabbits because I have found their remains in deer blinds along with the birds. The little dogs disappearing have every one shook up, I'm not so worried about the rabbits but I think they are tied together. What do you all think, coyotes, owls, dogs, chupacabra's? I guess I am going to fire up a couple of game cameras and see what's going on.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

My first guess would be coyotes...an Owl would tend to try to fly off with its catch.

The game cameras should unlock the mystery. 

p.s. I planted some late G90 this year...after my "super sweet burpee" failed. It is doing great so far.


----------



## Wado (May 15, 2011)

The rabbit I found this morning was killed last night about twenty feet from the other one a week ago. Yotes are here but unless they were scared off I would imagine that rabbit would have been cleaned up. My wife's niece and her husband did come in from fishing about two this morning, maybe they broke up the dinner party. Darn owls carry stuff off I know, maybe the rabbit tired them out. Anyway, I watered heavy yesterday and no telling what is going to show up as dry as it is here. I am trying some watermelons, Jubilees and Sugar Babies or something like that. I hope your G 90 works out. Another member on here planted some a little later down the road from here but I haven't seen him in a while. I don't know how his did. It is so darn hot and dry nothing wants to grow, not even weeds.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Bobcat or owl. Maybe a coyote but a coyote usually drags off the whole animal.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Does Glenn Close live nearby???


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Been playing in the danger zone with hairdressers, strippers, or anyone named tiffany?


----------



## Wado (May 15, 2011)

Wow, sometimes you shake a tree and all kinds of stuff falls out. No six pointed stars burnt into my dead grass or evidence of a sacrifice. There is some aliens around here but they aren't into cabeza de conejo. Besides I would have heard their speakers going boom-boom. Never had any relationships with the fatal attraction types, but I did hold a door open for one at a post office one time and almost got my *** whipped. Never again will that happen.


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

I think that it might be a bobcat or a very large house cat. Here are some things that I found on the net:
*Do cats eat their victims head first - Answers.com*

*wiki.answers.com â€º â€¦ â€º Land Mammals â€º Cats (Felines)*
*Why do Cats eat* only rabbit *heads* and leave the body? *Cats* Only *Eat* Bunny *Heads* Because the *head* contains more protein than other body parts. â™¥ R.I.P, Fluffy!


*Please can anyone tell me why my cat kills rabbits, then only ...*

*uk.answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=...* Cached Apr 19, 2007 Â· Please can anyone tell me why my *cat* kills *rabbits*, then only *eats* the whole *head* every time? ... *Cat* *eating* a *rabbit*? Do dogs kill live *rabbits* and *eat* them?
*My cat keeps eating the heads off her kittens : ****

*www.reddit.com/...**cat**_keeps_**eating**_the_**heads**_off_her_**kittens* Cached May 01, 2013 Â· My *cats* kill mice all the time and *eat* only the *heads*, it is a very common thing for *cats* to do. There are glands in *heads* of mammals that chock full of ...
*Why do cats eat birds heads? - SpeedGuide.net Broadband Community*

*forums.speedguide.net â€º â€¦ â€º General Discussion Board*
Why oh why? Our *cat* caught two *birds* today and both times she was found having eaten off their *heads* and busily gnawing on their necks. The one this morning she was ...


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Good info Mr. Hanks!


----------



## Wado (May 15, 2011)

That's a great article, I do have a cat that is a rat's nightmare. Maybe she did the rabbits in for a change in taste. I had a bobcat problem at another place I lived. He killed almost every house cat around there. I got him with my dog and a 22 pistol in broad daylight with one of my cats that he had caught. We had a rug made out of him.


----------



## Wado (May 15, 2011)

I can't hardly believe some of the questions asked about cats. I have one that drools.


----------

